# N FL skies been awesome last few nights...



## FLQuacker (Jan 14, 2021)

That's after 6 straight days of not seeing the Sun or stars!
Playing with the toys again.
Amatuer hour Orion Nebula.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 14, 2021)

AHHH start from the left, There it is, Wayne! Second star to the right and straight on til morning!! It's there right next to Alnitak, turn right and head straight to a shimmering star-forming cloud known as the Orion Nebulae

My favorite constellation in the sky!! Great pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 15, 2021)

First real attempt at astrophotography, has always amazed me. I'll never get results you'll see on Natl Geographic, but it's fun trying to see what I can get out of my simple equipment. Alnitak (above) and the nebulosity around it...close to where the Horsehead is found. Just a DSLR and a 35mm lense.


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> Just a DSLR and a 35mm lense.


WHAT!! surely you are using some type of telescope? Just a DSLR on a tripod????


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 15, 2021)

@Wildthings Yep...Just a dlsr on a tripod. These 2 pics are just cropped areas of a wider view pic. The post processing steps is what really brings it together!


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 15, 2021)

If it's clear tonight...I'm gonna try this again. Andromeda Galaxy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2021)

FLQuacker said:


> @Wildthings Yep...Just a dlsr on a tripod. These 2 pics are just cropped areas of a wider view pic. The post processing steps is what really brings it together!


ok what kind of shutter speed are you needing and I would think you would have to have mechanical tracking built into your tripod!!


----------



## FLQuacker (Jan 15, 2021)

Nope....iso6400 6 secs 1.8 aper lense. 20 pics stacked and aligned in software.
This is about my limit. Messier 110 even shows below Andromeda.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 15, 2021)

Very very cool. There's so much light pollution around here it's almost impossible to find Cassiopeia much less Messier 31


----------

